# Ross Apollo near mint



## ilikebikes1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ive had this Ross Apollo for many years now but its time for it to move on to someone else that will appreciate it as much as I have. It took first place in the Local Muscle bike contest, went up against mint condition (and I do mean mint!) Lemon Peelers, Apple Krates, Orange Krates, and a whole bunch of others. Its posted up in the for sale/trade thread, please shoot on over and take a peek, you may like what you see.


----------



## BThrow79 (Mar 30, 2013)

hey, Would you send it to Canada??


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Depends, what are you offering up in trade?


----------



## BThrow79 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was buying...what price do you have in mind?


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Apr 1, 2013)

BThrow79 said:


> I was buying...what price do you have in mind?




If I sell it I need enough money to buy a sweet ballon tire bike (with a tank) in great shape.
Make me an offer with that in mind. BTW for the right price I'll ship it to Siberia!


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 2, 2013)

Post a photo of this bike that beat a Krate in near mint condition. I have to see that.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 5, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Post a photo of this bike that beat a Krate in near mint condition. I have to see that.




Dig it......


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> Post a photo of this bike that beat a Krate in near mint condition. I have to see that.




Here you go...just click the link.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...LER-5-Speed-Ross-Apollo&highlight=ross+apollo


----------

